# California Spring Regional Gathering 4/29-5/5/2013



## huddyrocker (Apr 24, 2013)

"ALOHA FAMILY!
HOWDY FOLKS!

To arrive at the All California Rainbow Spring Regional Rainbow Gathering, begin your journey in Placerville CA on US RT 50.

http://goo.gl/maps/C4p9m

Follow main street in Placerville & take your first right onto cedar ravine rd. in 1.1 mi veer right & continue on cedar ravine. At 5.7 mi turn left onto pleasant valley rd. in 0.2 mi turn right onto bucks bar rd. in 4.8 mi continue straight onto grizzly flats. In 8.3 mi turn right to continue onto grizzly flats toward leoni meadows. 1.5 mi veer left to stay on grizzly flats. 3 mi there will be a sign for leoni meadows campground. continue straight past for 4 mi and the marker for n945 is on your right. welcome home!

ALL ARE WELCOME !
THIS IS A COMMERCIAL FREE EVENT !
ALL FOOD RESOURCES ARE SHARED !
bring ALL GOOD THINGS!
Alcohol abuse, drug abuse, self abuse, pet abuse, family abuse -
ALL ABUSE is DISCOURAGED!!!!!!!!
bring what you need for yourself and maybe a little to share - and all needs of the community will be met!

INVITATION TO THE ALL-CALIFORNIA SPRING REGIONAL RAINBOW GATHERING

We, who are brothers & sisters, families of life on earth, friends of nature & of all people, children of humankind calling ourselves Rainbow Family Tribe, humbly invite:

All races, peoples, tribes, communes, men, women, children, individuals -- out of love.

All those involved in the Occupy movement, the Cascadia movement, and all ecolutionaries -- out of solidarity

All nations & national leaders -- out of respect

All religions & religious leaders -- out of faith

All politicians -- out of charity

to join with us in gathering from April 29-May 5 in the El Dorado National Forest to hold open worship, prayer, chanting or whatever is the want or desire of the people, wherein we, the invited people of the world may consider & give honor & respect to anyone or anything that has aided in the positive evolution of humankind & nature upon this, our most beloved & beautiful world -- asking blessing upon we people of this world & hope that we people can effectively proceed to evolve, expand, & live in harmony & peace."


----------

